# Excited sneezing?



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I've noticed something odd.
Delilah seems perfectly healthy, no congestion, only see porphyrin ocassionally when she has just woken up. Once in awhile I hear a sneeze but it is dry.
However....
When she gets really excited (usually when she's playing with me or running around) she starts sneezing a LOT. But they're still dry sneezes! I'm not worried that she's sick because her lungs sound fine and all the sneezles are dry..
but what the heck?  Why does she do this? Lol.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

-pokes the thread-
elloooo xD


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

i dunno why they do it, but my Figgymonster and Eddi do it also.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Oh, really?
That makes me feel a bit better lol.
Have they ever had a URI? Cause I was thinking
maybe hers caused some damage and makes her sneeze when she gets excited. o.o But maybe not.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

nope, not these two. 
although, i think Eddi is starting to come down with something, but it hasn't gotten any worse in a few weeks so i'm not too concerned at this point.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Oh ok. Well there goes my explanation for it, lol. xD
Maybe someone knows why they do it...-pokes the other board members-


----------



## collisiontheory89 (Apr 16, 2008)

My girls sneeze when they're play fighting, and no signs of a URI. I don't know why they do it...


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

O.O;
So apparently it's not a rare thing, haha.
Maybe...um.....
um...I don't know. >>


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Two of my girls sneeze a lot and one wheezes, no URI symptoms/congestion though!


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

It's so weird.
She only sneezes when she gets excited, except for the occassional little sneeze. She has absolutely no congestion, no chirping or crackling in the chest or sinuses. Sometimes I hear an odd rumbling noise from her chest but it doesn't sound like congestion, so I figure it's just scarring...since there's no congestion and besides..
if her chest was congested it would be crackly. 
Sooo...
the sneezing confuses me. ><


----------



## courtuhknee (Jun 18, 2008)

I had cruised the Health boards before and remembered this topic, and I hadn't actually clicked it.. but tonight I came looking for it because my new boy Reggie has been doing this! When he's in his cage he's perfectly fine.. no sneezing at all. But as soon as I bring him out to play he starts sneezing up a storm! I was a bit worried and remembered this topic. This makes me feel a bit better.


----------

